# Meet Gary. He's a Skeleton.



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

*n/a*

deleted post


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be interested in seeing the outcome of this


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That could be fun to use here in Washington. He would never dry out . it'll will be neat to see how he does


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

How big is he now?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Gary looks scared to have all of these people watching him.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Gary, I'm Laurie. I'm a Skelton. And sorry to say, I've grown too.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Will Reid said:


> Hello!
> 
> I went to an Apple Orchard yesterday, and bought this "Ginormous Grow Skeleton". I named him Gary...





Will Reid said:


> ...Anyway, as for Gary himself... I haven't put him in his watery palace yet. He grows up to 24 inches, and I'm having trouble finding something that can contain him.


Oh OK.... Ginormous is 24 inches. I've always wondered. :googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

scareme said:


> hi gary, i'm laurie. I'm a skelton. And sorry to say, i've grown too.


lmao!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Oh wow! That's awesome, make you sure keep us updated on this!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

FUNNY! I love the look on his face.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Any updates on Gary?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm doing fine, thanks!

Sorry, Copchick, I just couldn't pass that up...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! Glad all is well.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Otaku said:


> I'm doing fine, thanks!
> 
> Sorry, Copchick, I just couldn't pass that up...


Lol!


----------

